# How to configure Outlook with Outlook Web Access



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a .edu email address that I access through BlackBoard. I'm not sure if every school that uses blackboards email services uses Outlook Web Access by defualt or not, but I was wondering If you could help me configure Outlook to be able to send and receive my schools email.

I googled around a bit and nothing really seemed to help.


The current settings I have now are attached


----------



## EveOfNemesis (Sep 4, 2007)

make sure its the correct smtp and pop3 server. BTW - check your second jpg, it has your email in the error message that you did not black out.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need the instructions from your school on how to configure Outlook. They'll tell you exactly what you need to do. They probably have it on their website.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I asked them and they said that they wouldn't help me... But that I am free to figure it out on my own.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That doesn't make any sense. Did they tell you it's not supported or are you telling us that they actually said it works but refuse to help? Only they can tell you what servers to enter for client access.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I just don't think they want to support people doing that since the email is working fine and they don't want to do anything to jeopardize that. So I'm assuming it works since i was never told that it doesn't work, I was just told that they wont help me with it. I just got a job at the schools IT dept. so maybe I could ask one of the senior employees that have been working with the schools network for some time.

You think the outgoing and incoming servers could be something totally different than mail.worcester.edu? Because on the sites I googled, the servers were just mail.schoolname.edu


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Only the admins know what the servers are supposed to be. There's really no point in guessing. I don't know what you mean when you say they won't help _you_ setup your e-mail client because "e-mail is working fine". Either clients are supported or they aren't.

Your description of the situation doesn't jive with any of my experiences or those of anyone I've ever talked to.


----------



## EveOfNemesis (Sep 4, 2007)

btw, you missed another email blocking in that jpg.

your school most likely does not support outlook, or since you mentioned OWA? that is microsoft exchange server, perhaps they did not enable the pop3 function for the exchange server? there are several possible problems here but doublehelix is correct, only the admins know what the info is and if outlook is able to configured, they have to have the information somewhere posted for other users to see.


----------

